
Woz urges engineers to follow their hearts  - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10022021-92.html
======
JesseAldridge
Best part: "He was a prankster, but because he didn't boast, he only got
caught once in high school. While spending the night in a juvenile detention
facility as a result, he taught the prisoners how to take the electrical leads
from the ceiling fan, wire them to the jail cell, and shock the guards."

~~~
stcredzero
Contrast this to Richard Feynman, who once avoided getting caught by boasting.

[http://starsending.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!420D430F8E7933EB...](http://starsending.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!420D430F8E7933EB!148.entry)

------
dryicerx
Woz sure is definitely my greatest inspiration, simply because he is a
engineer to the bone, a lot easier and sensible to connect with him than Jobs
or Gates or any of the other tech giants. I went to the talk by him when he
came to visit Cisco a few weeks back, and it was really awesome. A true
hacker.

~~~
comatose_kid
I was at that talk too. Pretty full house.

------
azharcs
_As the Apple computer's designer, Wozniak got employee No. 1. "Sometimes I go
into an Apple store and say 'I'm an employee, I get a discount.' They say,
'What's your number?'"_

Woz was the one who created Apple, machine was way more important than ideas
to sell it. Apple II pretty much started the "Computers for Normal People"
revolution.

------
dbrush
Was anyone else at IDF?

~~~
herdrick
How did your talk go?

